

Web 2.0 entrepreneurs are living a chiched life - jalexa2
http://livinginfirstlife.wordpress.com/2007/07/08/web-20-entrepreneurs-are-living-a-cliched-life/
Interesting article that I found from TechCrunch comments.  There are a lot of people who are becoming "Entrepreneurs" because it's hip, not because they are actually cut out for it or because they have any real business ideas.  
======
far33d
You sure did mix metaphors. If the "entrepreneurs" are living 10 to an
apartment and eating ramen, why would they be driving a Prius?

Some people just get off on being contrarian.

------
westin2
"5. Spend 50% of your time coding, 25% going to networking events/love fests
like Startup Weekend, and the remainder of the 25% of your time
blogging/lifecasting the whole experience"

LOL.

~~~
pg
Curiously, westin2, I notice you submitted this comment from the same IP
address as the submitter, jalexa2, and that your accounts were created 2
minutes apart.

Still more remarkable, I notice two other users (also created at the same
time) upvoting the article from that same IP address. Must be getting crowded
in front of that computer.

~~~
westin2
You're correct Paul. Just trying to get you to respond. Mission accomplished.
Funny how you didn't actually address any of the comments in the post itself.
I guess you consider it "mission accomplished" that people are hating on you
because it implies you've been successful and you have. Seriously Paul, hats
off to you. You've done a great job promoting what you think entrepreneurship
is. I just happen to think you're misleading people and where better to bring
up that discussion than on YC News where you and your little converts spend
that 25% of your time that is dedicated to talking about entrepreneurship
rather than doing it :)

~~~
staunch
What does it say about you that you spend your time whining and promoting this
kind of stuff? I think somebody needs a huggie wuggie.

